# Croc suspected of attack on man caught



## News Bot (Mar 18, 2011)

A THREE-METRE estuarine crocodile has been caught at Weipa on Cape York near where a man was attacked nine days ago.

*Published On:* 18-Mar-11 08:27 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Naja_nivea (Mar 19, 2011)

Poor croc is suspected of committing murder so now it has been removed from nature by the people that are meant to protect native wildlife and it goes to prison/farm awaiting execution for its alleged crimes. Then shall be eaten by us "civilized" humanitarian species. Should it not get appointed a lawyer if it cant afford one itself?


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 19, 2011)

how on earth are they meant to prove that it was this crocodile in question?


----------



## Smithers (Mar 19, 2011)

dale1988 said:


> how on earth are they meant to prove that it was this crocodile in question?



Always wondered about that myself, same with sharks,.....do we not build our dwellings or swim in/on their territory.


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 19, 2011)

i can understand if body parts or clothing or something belongign to the person is inside or passed throguh them but even to see somethign like that inside them there gonna have to cut it open i think its crap i understand someone has been attacked but we do alot worse to them than they do to us


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 19, 2011)

the crap we pump into there waters the wetlands we destroy the list goes on


----------



## Naja_nivea (Mar 19, 2011)

The "man" doesn't seem to understand the only real law is the law of nature. Crocodiles don't understand our legal system and they are instinctive opportunistic predators. To apply our laws to the situation is pure lunacy. Unless we completely destroy the planet, crocodiles will hopefully thrive for hundreds of million more years while our laws and species turn to dust and fertilise the earth for them to thrive.


----------



## cris (Mar 19, 2011)

What a waste of resources, they should just have signs up saying that crocs live here if you are dumb enough to get eaten you are an idiot. That said we should also be able to eat smaller crocs at a sustainable rate.


----------



## Naja_nivea (Mar 19, 2011)

If it wasn't that particular crocodile that attacked and "attempted murder" then it could be one of dozens of others that probably inhabit or pass through that area. We should ask how the guy was attacked, what was he doing? Hopefully the croc goes to a zoo and doesn't go to farm, better still if they just release it where the found it. It is not the evil man eating, murdering croc they think. If anybody or thing goes into or near the water they can expect the chance of trouble as any croc will have a go if big enough.


----------



## Naja_nivea (Mar 19, 2011)

cris said:


> What a waste of resources, they should just have signs up saying that crocs live here if you are dumb enough to get eaten you are an idiot. That said we should also be able to eat smaller crocs at a sustainable rate.



People do eat farmed crocs which is sustainable.

I think crocs should be able to eat humans at a sustainable rate. hehe As there are maybe 200 people to every saltie in Oz we could easily sustain them. Esp as they can eat around 10 times less than an equivalent sized mammal.


----------



## sammy_01 (Mar 19, 2011)

i wonder if the croc is gunna plee guilty haha


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 19, 2011)

i myself do not swim in rivers or the ocean i belive we have the resources to make pools so thats where i swim in my eyes you want to swim fish crab or whatever in the ocean or rivers you run the risk of being stung bitten eaten killed or whatever the event may be as i said to my partner last night theres enough dangerous stuff on the ground under rocks and in trees for me to worry about rather than add a whole heap more by swimming in the ocean or rivers.


----------

